
Soundnode Desktop SoundCloud App Built with NW.js, Angular.js and Soundcloud API - somecoder
http://www.soundnodeapp.com/
======
mattnish
Been trying this out the last few days and love it. No ads too! Good work
guys, and congrats on your PH launch.

------
brudgers
Github homepage is more informative: [https://github.com/Soundnode/soundnode-
app/blob/master/READM...](https://github.com/Soundnode/soundnode-
app/blob/master/README.md)

------
arkadiyt
Downloading executables over http always leads to a good time.

